# The Cerberus Rda By Footoon



## Hein510 (24/4/14)

This is gonna be a must when you have a Hades mod! Only atty so far that sits flush on the Hades and lokks DAMN AWESOME!!!!

http://caughtthevapors.com/blog/wha...-facebook-page-hopefully-they-will-release-i/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (24/4/14)

That does look good


----------



## RezaD (24/4/14)

Now that is just futhermucking ridiculous!!!!!!

Looks like a giant medical grade dildo!!!!! Kinda like using a Galaxy Tab 10.1 as a phone!!!

I can just picture the stares from onlookers. Don't take that to the airport - you gonna get detained, strip searched and sent to GBay for carrying a pipe bomb! Ummm no sir it's just a smoke grenade.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Die Kriek (24/4/14)

Although that does look pretty, I think I'll pass for safety reasons (like dropping it on my foot Eina)


----------



## Riaz (24/4/14)

that thing is huge!

will certainly attract a lot of attention LOL



RezaD said:


> Now that is just futhermucking ridiculous!!!!!!
> 
> Looks like a giant medical grade dildo!!!!! Kinda like using a Galaxy Tab 10.1 as a phone!!!
> 
> I can just picture the stares from onlookers. Don't take that to the airport - you gonna get detained, strip searched and sent to GBay for carrying a pipe bomb! Ummm no sir it's just a smoke grenade.....



i had to LOL when reading this


----------

